# Bergdahl to be charged with desertion



## Big Country1 (Feb 10, 2014)

The military plans to address the case at a press conference Wednesday afternoon at Fort Bragg in North Carolina.

Fox News has learned he will be specifically charged with desertion and misbehavior toward the enemy. A senior U.S. official said he will face a court martial and likely trial.

Bergdahl walked away from his post in Afghanistan and was captured, then released by the Taliban in a prisoner exchange.

Gen. Mark Milley, head of U.S. Army Forces Command at Fort Bragg, has been reviewing the massive case files and had a broad range of legal options, including various degrees of desertion charges.

Bergdahl to be charged with desertion, official says | Fox News


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

heard this earlier. It's about damn time!


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

What should nobama be charged with, he's the one that traded 5 terrorists for one trader terrorist? Did nobama not aid the terrorist by give up 5 for one to help further they're cause? I'd love to see him removed from office before he can collect his lifetime pension he did NOT earn


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Now if we can get the other Muzzie in D.C.


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Thank God we only traded 5 murdering goat shagers for him
What a great negotiater the current occupant of the white house is. I bet he will do really well thwarting Iran's nuclear ambitions.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

To a soldier, that is the worst form of cowardice - desertion in the face of an enemy.
Everyone is scared. But 99.9% do their duty anyway.
Since there has not been anyone shot for this offense since one Private in WWII, this deserter (and possible traitor, looking at the charges) needs to be reduced in rank to Private E-1, forfeit all pay and allowances, be given prison time, and dishonorably discharged.
With the dishonorable, he will never receive any type of veteran benefits and most decent employers will refuse to hire him.
That would be better punishment than shooting him anyway, he will have a long time to pay for his cowardice.


----------



## ekim (Dec 28, 2012)

rice paddy daddy said:


> To a soldier, that is the worst form of cowardice - desertion in the face of an enemy.
> Everyone is scared. But 99.9% do their duty anyway.
> Since there has not been anyone shot for this offense since one Private in WWII, this deserter (and possible traitor, looking at the charges) needs to be reduced in rank to Private E-1, forfeit all pay and allowances, be given prison time, and dishonorably discharged.
> With the dishonorable, he will never receive any type of veteran benefits and most decent employers will refuse to hire him.
> That would be better punishment than shooting him anyway, he will have a long time to pay for his cowardice.


Now if we could just get the same charges filed on nobama!!!!!!!


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Can we return him and get our detainees back??


----------



## tango (Apr 12, 2013)

He is, at best, a deserter.
He is at worst a collaborator.
A death sentence is in order.
Troops were killed because of him!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

RPD thank you for your service, and your comments on birddog.

I fear that Sotero will pardon the weasel along with a slew of other crooks cohorts terrorists and felons before he slinks away in Jan 2017.


----------



## CWOLDOJAX (Sep 5, 2013)

I am not as nice as RPD on this topic.

I still have bad feelings over the Walker spy ring. The Walkers and especially Bergdahl deserve the maximum penalty 
in accordance with the ...


> UCMJ Art 85 (c)Any person found guilty of desertion or attempt to desert shall be punished, if the offense is committed in time of war, by death or such other punishment as a court-martial may direct, but if the desertion or attempt to desert occurs at any other time, by such punishment, other than death, as a court-martial may direct.


I say shoot `em and if you ask nicely you may get some volunteers... from his unit.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

These are the faces of the men killed looking for that POS.


----------



## rice paddy daddy (Jul 17, 2012)

CWOLDOJAX said:


> I am not as nice as RPD on this topic.
> 
> I still have bad feelings over the Walker spy ring. The Walkers and especially Bergdahl deserve the maximum penalty
> in accordance with the ...
> ...


He must have snuck away in the dead of night. Because, unless things have changed (and I doubt it) if his fellow soldiers actually saw him running away they would have shot him right then.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Obama used Bergdahl got what he wanted then gave the ok to charge him. Obama has tossed many under the bus Bergdahl is just another. He should be locked up a long time IMO


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

Maybe he will get a job in the Obama white house.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Or a pardon along with Hildebeast


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

They will probably just lock him up and throw away the key.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

If all continues to go the way of the current administration, the socialist's will figure out a way to get the coward birgdahl a professor position at a prestigous college.

Disgusting.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

He ain't worth killing. Still....I'll send the army a box of ammo to get the job done.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Send him back home, with the sand piss ants he loves.

America is too good for him, his parents too.


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Arklatex said:


> They will probably just lock him up and throw away the key.


Put him in the same cell with the Hildebeast, worse than hell, ask Willy.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

So.......The powers that be negotiated for this low life, know nothing, insignificant, piece of crap, for 5 of thier top people. Damn! I am sure glad that those same powers arn't negotiating with Iran over nuclear..............Ahhh Crap.............


----------



## Dubyagee (Nov 9, 2012)

Muslim buddies. Must be nice to have a muzzy puppet in our White house.


----------



## MI.oldguy (Apr 18, 2013)

He's not worth a bullet.how about him making a good wife in the federal lockup?.


----------

